# Explosão em Pedreira, Sesimbra



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2015 às 22:30)

Sismo sentido na Margem Sul enquanto eu estava ao telefone com a minha mulher. No Aeroporto não senti. Alguém sentiu ?


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 22:31)

Bem pessoal... Eu sei que hoje é dia 1 de Abril mas isto parece inacreditável. Escusava mesmo de ser dia 1 porque isto aconteceu mesmo!

Eu estive na rua e por volta das 22:05 vi uma estrela cadente que desfez-se a meio... achei especialmente bonito porque nunca tinha visto um tão próximo.

O que foi impressionante foi que 20 minutos depois ouvi um estrondo bastante profundo como um trovão mas muito mais profundo. Já confirmei com familiares na margem Sul e também ouviram.

Alguém de zonas mais distantes ouviu também?


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2015 às 22:36)

Pessoal, não sei se estará ou não relacionado com o sismo, mas há pouco (sensivelmente há 15 minutos, vi um clarão para Sul e ao fim de uns 2 minutos ouvi um estrondo. Meteorito?


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

overcast disse:


> Bem pessoal... Eu sei que hoje é dia 1 de Abril mas isto parece inacreditável. Escusava mesmo de ser dia 1 porque isto aconteceu mesmo!
> 
> Eu estive na rua e por volta das 22:05 vi uma estrela cadente que desfez-se a meio... achei especialmente bonito porque nunca tinha visto um tão próximo.
> 
> ...




Não sei se foi cometa, mas aqui as janelas abanaram e e a onda de choque foi enorme, a estrondo ninguém consegue saber de onde veio...Montijo na ria a tentar perceber o que se passa.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal, não sei se estará ou não relacionado com o sismo, mas há pouco (sensivelmente há 15 minutos, vi um clarão para Sul e ao fim de uns 2 minutos ouvi um estrondo. Meteorito?



Pois, ou sismo ou meteorito...A minha mulher tinha os estores em baixo e só sentiu a "explosão". Um meteorito faria sentido.
Nenhuma célula isolada? (aqui não tenho Sat24)...


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

Imensa gente nas redes sociais a falar que ouviu uma explosão


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2015 às 22:39)

Que estrondo !! O que se passou ?


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

Pessoal, não sei se estará ou não relacionado com o sismo, mas há pouco (sensivelmente há 15 minutos, vi um clarão para Sul e ao fim de uns 2 minutos ouvi um estrondo. Meteorito?


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que estrondo !! O que se passou ?



Uma explosão com onde de choque mt forte, conheço bem explosões de armamento e posso garantir que foi muito diferente.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

Muito provavelmente um meteorito em entrada na atmosfera, relacionado com o clarão que o @Geiras viu a Sul.


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal, não sei se estará ou não relacionado com o sismo, mas há pouco (sensivelmente há 15 minutos, vi um clarão para Sul e ao fim de uns 2 minutos ouvi um estrondo. Meteorito?



Bate certo Geiras. Eu estava deitado a olhar para o céu e de facto vi uma estrela cadente(meteoro) desfazer-se a meio do céu(para o lado Sul) tendo brilhado imediatamente antes de desaparecer. Cerca de 20 minutos depois deu-se o estrondo!


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Nas redes sociais avançam para uma explosão numa pedreira em Sesimbra! Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Forumquintadoconde/?fref=nf


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 22:47)

Geiras disse:


> Nas redes sociais avançam para uma explosão numa pedreira em Sesimbra! Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Forumquintadoconde/?fref=nf



Não poderia ter sido isso que ouvi. Para mais que posso garantir a ocorrência do meteorito 20 minutos antes do estrondo. Nunca imaginei é que produzisse um estrondo tão profundo.

Ou então são 2 ocorrências distintas. O que seria uma coincidência brutal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2015 às 22:50)

overcast disse:


> Bem pessoal... Eu sei que hoje é dia 1 de Abril mas isto parece inacreditável. Escusava mesmo de ser dia 1 porque isto aconteceu mesmo!
> 
> Eu estive na rua e por volta das 22:05 vi uma estrela cadente que desfez-se a meio... achei especialmente bonito porque nunca tinha visto um tão próximo.
> 
> ...



Confirmo. Pelas 22.30h.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2015 às 23:00)

Foi o paiol da pedreira de Sesimbra que rebentou!


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Eu e o meu namorado n ouvimos nada. mas ha pessoas ca de almada a dizer q ouviram. Q estranho!


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Geiras disse:


> Foi o paiol da pedreira de Sesimbra que rebentou!



Bem isto está cada vez mais estranho. Poderiam ser restos do meteorito? Eu tenho a certeza que o vi!

Parece mesmo que foram 2 eventos isolados.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2015 às 23:12)

nas noticias já está a passar em rodapé uma expulsão na margem sul, que estão a averiguar o que se passou mas ainda não se sabe, eu estou mais longe não senti nada, mas os cães estão todos a ladrar quer aqui quer no resto da fajarda que se ouve ao longe


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Parece mesmo que foi uma coincidência extraordinária.


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 23:20)

dificil entender a coincidencia


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2015 às 23:20)

Os bombeiros de sesimbra confirmaram que houve uma explosão numa pedreira perto de Sesimbra e mo que se ouviu e sentiu foi a onda de choque. está a passar nos canais de notícias


----------



## LRamos (1 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

Geiras disse:


> Nas redes sociais avançam para uma explosão numa pedreira em Sesimbra! Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Forumquintadoconde/?fref=nf


Segundo a comunicação social tratou-se de explosão em pedreira de paiol em Sesimbra. 
Foi dantesco.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

Se fosse meteorito não demorava 20 minutos a ouvir.


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

peteluis disse:


> dificil entender a coincidencia



Pois eu também acho. Estrelas cadentes já vi muitas..mas nunca um meteoro desfazer-se! Agora que relação poderia isso ter com a explosão em Sesimbra?


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

o meu pai disse me que foi a policia ao fazer explodir explosivos numa pedreira em Sesimbra que explodiram demais até partiram vidros, ele estava a ver tv, já deve estar a dar algo na tv


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Se fosse meteorito não demorava 20 minutos a ouvir.



Uma vez que já ficou a saber-se que houve uma explosão, passei naturalmente a associar o estrondo à explosão da pedreira.

Estou cada vez mais convencido que realmente foram 2 ocorrências distintas. Afinal de contas, a observação de meteoros não é propriamente rara.


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 23:29)

overcast disse:


> Pois eu também acho. Estrelas cadentes já vi muitas..mas nunca um meteoro desfazer-se! Agora que relação poderia isso ter com a explosão em Sesimbra?



Ja estive presente numa explosão de um paiol, os danos nos arredores foram grandes, a onda de choque que sentimos hoje, à distancia de Sesimbra é no mínimo estranha, mesmo quando se esta a divulgar que foi uma explosão controlada pela PSP...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

peteluis disse:


> Ja estive presente numa explosão de um paiol, os danos nos arredores foram grandes, a onda de choque que sentimos hoje, à distancia de Sesimbra é no mínimo estranha, mesmo quando se esta a divulgar que foi uma explosão controlada pela PSP...



Ao que parece tratou-se de uma  explosão controlada e intencional  mas que a onda de choque pode muito bem ter partido vidros e danificado casas nas proximidades da pedreira...e não se avisam as populações  antes do evento ?Anda tudo sobresaltado  a ligar para os bombeiros televisões etc...


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:39)

Snifa disse:


> Ao que parece tratou-se de uma  explosão controlada e intencional  mas que a onda de choque pode muito bem ter partido vidros e danificado casas nas proximidades da pedreira...e não se avisam as populações  antes do evento ?Anda tudo sobresaltado  a ligar para os bombeiros televisões etc...



E com mais esta informação leva-me mesmo a concluir que foram 2 ocorrências distintas. A ser assim, grande coincidência que havia de acontecer no dia 1 de Abril.


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Snifa disse:


> Ao que parece tratou-se de uma  explosão controlada e intencional  mas que a onda de choque pode muito bem ter partido vidros e danificado casas nas proximidades da pedreira...e não se avisam as populações  antes do evento ?Anda tudo sobresaltado  a ligar para os bombeiros televisões etc...



é essa a questão, sem aviso e se foi controlada, com o sopro que chegou ao Montijo, impossível não haver grandes danos nas proximidades...


----------



## Serrano (1 Abr 2015 às 23:44)

Eu estou no Barreiro e também ouvi bem a explosão. Até fui à varanda olhar para a Siderurgia Nacional, pensando que fosse lá, mas, passado pouco tempo, disseram-me que tinha sido para os lados de Sesimbra.


----------



## overcast (1 Abr 2015 às 23:45)

peteluis disse:


> é essa a questão, sem aviso e se foi controlada, com o sopro que chegou ao Montijo, impossível não haver grandes danos nas proximidades...



Sim e ainda podes estender ao Estoril que em linha recta perfaz 40 km em relação a essa pedreira.


----------



## peteluis (1 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

overcast disse:


> Sim e ainda podes estender ao Estoril que em linha recta perfaz 40 km em relação a essa pedreira.



Vamos tentar perceber se algum amigo aqui do Forum que viva na zona consegue dar mais detalhes, as informações continuam pouco concretas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2015 às 23:55)

Estou muito preocupado com possíveis estragos na minha casa, em Sampaio (Sesimbra), já que está a apenas 1 km das pedreiras...


----------



## peteluis (2 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou muito preocupado com possíveis estragos na minha casa, em Sampaio (Sesimbra), já que está a apenas 1 km das pedreiras...



Proteçao Civil vai emitir comunicado, Sic Noticias Meia Noite


----------



## jonekko (2 Abr 2015 às 00:01)

Acabei de falar com um colega meu que mora em Santana, muito perto da origem da explosão. Ele diz que tem as ombreiras das portas danificadas bem como alguns vidros danificados.


----------



## peteluis (2 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

jonekko disse:


> Acabei de falar com um colega meu que mora em Santana, muito perto da origem da explosão. Ele diz que tem as ombreiras das portas danificadas bem como alguns vidros danificados.



Claramente algo correu mal


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Abr 2015 às 00:31)

Parece que felizmente não tenho estragos em casa. Os vidros são duplos, provavelmente foi decisivo para aguentarem a onda de choque.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 04:33)

overcast disse:


> Bem pessoal... Eu sei que hoje é dia 1 de Abril mas isto parece inacreditável. Escusava mesmo de ser dia 1 porque isto aconteceu mesmo!
> 
> Eu estive na rua e por volta das 22:05 vi uma estrela cadente que desfez-se a meio... achei especialmente bonito porque nunca tinha visto um tão próximo.
> 
> ...



Também foi ouvido e sentido aqui em Carcavelos, pouco intenso, os vidros vibraram, mas não fiz caso (estava a dormir) pois por vezes a passagem de um camião num buraco aqui da rua ou o fechar violento de uma porta produzem o mesmo efeito. As linhas rectas que ligam estes dois locais às pedreiras de Sesimbra estão desimpedidas de obstáculos, daí a propagação fácil do som e onda de choque. A estrela cadente não está correlacionada pois o intervalo de tempo entre as duas ocorrências, avistamento e estrondo, 20 minutos, é demasiado grande: 20x60x340=408000m=408 Km. O aspecto visual da explosão do meteorito teria que ser gigantesco e iluminar completamente o céu nocturno para se ouvir e sentir a esta distância. Mesmo a distâncias muito menores o clarão da explosão teria que ser imenso.



overcast disse:


> Uma vez que já ficou a saber-se que houve uma explosão, passei naturalmente a associar o estrondo à explosão da pedreira.
> 
> Estou cada vez mais convencido que realmente foram 2 ocorrências distintas. Afinal de contas, a observação de meteoros não é propriamente rara.





miguel disse:


> Estou em Setúbal e não dei por nada lol
> 
> Mas posso dizer que está uma noite de Verão 21,7ºC e não sopra uma brisa



Setúbal está do outro lado da serra relativamente às pedreiras de Sesimbra, logo é natural que o som e onda de choque sejam completamente obstruídos. Se tivesse sido o estrondo do meteorito não haveria a interposição da serra.



overcast disse:


> E com mais esta informação leva-me mesmo a concluir que foram 2 ocorrências distintas. A ser assim, grande coincidência que havia de acontecer no dia 1 de Abril.



Que duas ocorrências? Houve dois estrondos? Houve o avistamento do meteorito e houve o rebentamento na pedreira.



Geiras disse:


> Pessoal, não sei se estará ou não relacionado com o sismo, mas há pouco (sensivelmente há 15 minutos, vi um clarão para Sul e ao fim de uns 2 minutos ouvi um estrondo. Meteorito?



Este relato está de acordo com a explosão na pedreira. Sismo?



overcast disse:


> Bate certo Geiras. Eu estava deitado a olhar para o céu e de facto vi uma estrela cadente(meteoro) desfazer-se a meio do céu(para o lado Sul) tendo brilhado imediatamente antes de desaparecer. Cerca de 20 minutos depois deu-se o estrondo!



Brilhou com um clarão a Sul? O Geiras diz que ouviu o estrondo cerca de 2 minutos depois, não 20 minutos, como é que bate certo?


----------



## overcast (2 Abr 2015 às 07:30)

Bom... Tendo em conta a confusão que parece que foi gerada com as minhas afirmações, seguem-se os esclarecimentos.



StormRic disse:


> Também foi ouvido e sentido aqui em Carcavelos, pouco intenso, os vidros vibraram, mas não fiz caso (estava a dormir) pois por vezes a passagem de um camião num buraco aqui da rua ou o fechar violento de uma porta produzem o mesmo efeito. As linhas rectas que ligam estes dois locais às pedreiras de Sesimbra estão desimpedidas de obstáculos, daí a propagação fácil do som e onda de choque. A estrela cadente não está correlacionada pois o intervalo de tempo entre as duas ocorrências, avistamento e estrondo, 20 minutos, é demasiado grande: 20x60x340=408000m=408 Km. O aspecto visual da explosão do meteorito teria que ser gigantesco e iluminar completamente o céu nocturno para se ouvir e sentir a esta distância. Mesmo a distâncias muito menores o clarão da explosão teria que ser imenso.



Em relação a este ponto, eu realmente não sei qual seria o aspeto de um meteoro que pudesse explodir a essa distância.
Uma vez que eu pessoalmente nunca tinha visto uma situação destas (só tenho visto as estrelas cadentes que tipicamente atravessam o céu inteiro mal as conseguindo ver), tive pelos vistos, a má ideia de associar aquele evento ao estrondo.






StormRic disse:


> Que duas ocorrências? Houve dois estrondos? Houve o avistamento do meteorito e houve o rebentamento na pedreira.



As duas ocorrências distintas referem-se ao facto que primeiro pensava que o avistamento do meteoro às 22:05 e, posteriormente o estrondo às 22:25, estivessem de algum modo relacionados. Isto até saber que tinha havido uma explosão na pedreira como o nosso colega Geiras indicou. Ainda assim cheguei a pensar que eventualmente pudesse ter havido algum outro meteorito que tivesse chegado ao solo e provocado estragos.

De qualquer modo, em resumo, as duas ocorrências acabariam por ser:
às 22:05 um meteoro;
às 22:25 o estrondo provocado pela explosão da pedreira.

Duas ocorrências realmente distintas.






StormRic disse:


> Brilhou com um clarão a Sul? O Geiras diz que ouviu o estrondo cerca de 2 minutos depois, não 20 minutos, como é que bate certo?



Finalmente chegamos a este ponto. Aqui não há muito a dizer a não ser que fiz uma leitura muito descuidada da mensagem do Geiras. Se tivesse lido bem precisamente os 2 minutos, facilmente tinha percebido que a minha afirmação lançada não tinha qualquer fundamento. Quanto ao clarão, também não nos referimos ao mesmo clarão, uma vez que a explosão da pedreira com certeza produziu um clarão não sei quantas vezes mais forte(ainda que do Estoril não o tenha visto) que o clarão  produzido pelo meteoro, se é que poderia chamar-lhe sequer clarão. 


Não tenho por hábito mesmo, lançar uma ideia ao ar sem qualquer sentido. Mas de facto foi uma coincidência muito infeliz começando num avistamento de um meteoro de uma forma que eu nunca vi, culminando com o estrondo que levou a toda esta situação que não foi devidamente avaliada da minha parte.

Peço evidentemente desculpa por isso, uma vez que as causas para a explosão foram claramente outras.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2015 às 07:52)

*"Queima controlada" deu em "explosão" e lançou o pânico na Península de Setúbal e zona da Grande Lisboa*


> Um grande estrondo, com deslocação de ar, foi ouvido na noite de quinta-feira desde Setúbal até Lisboa. A explosão ocorreu numa pedreira, em Sesimbra.
> 
> A população da zona da Península de Setúbal não ganhou para o susto. O "forte estrondo", que abalou Sesimbra e arredores e criou o pânico na zona, teve origem numa explosão, numa pedreira na serra da Achada, dentro do parque natural da Arrábida e "fazia parte de uma operação de queima de cordão detonante fora de prazo", segundo informou o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Sesimbra.
> 
> ...


http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4489439&page=-1


*Explosão em pedreira de Sesimbra sentida de Setúbal a Lisboa*
Estrondo chegou a vários locais de Lisboa e até Oeiras. Não há vítimas, mas haverá danos nos edifícios mais próximos.



> Um estrondo, com deslocação de ar e trepidação, foi sentido esta quarta-feira à noite em vários locais da região de Setúbal e Lisboa. Algumas pessoas saíram de imediato à rua para perceber o que se passava, depois de as janelas e vidros terem estremecido. O fenómeno gerou de imediato reações nas redes sociais. Há testemunhos de que chegou a Oeiras e Cascais.
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil adiantou que o impacto foi provocado por uma explosão numa pedreira em Sesimbra. Ao que parece, terá sido controlada. Uma situação que "não é normal" para as autoridades, tendo em conta a hora e o alcance da onda de choque. Os bombeiros de Sesimbra adiantaram ao Expresso que a explosão ocorreu num paiol da empresa Sobrissul - Sociedade de Britas Selecionadas do Sul. A informação seria posteriormente confirmada pelo presidente da Câmara de Sesimbra, Augusto Pólvora.
> 
> ...



http://expresso.sapo.pt/explosao-em...ida-de-setubal-a-lisboa=f918136#ixzz3W8IQEsMy


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 08:15)

overcast disse:


> Bom... Tendo em conta a confusão que parece que foi gerada com as minhas afirmações, seguem-se os esclarecimentos.



 excelente esclarecimento! O cruzamento de informações de vários membros a par da prontidão com que os primeiros testemunhos ocorrem, como o teu, é uma das grandes qualidades deste fórum.
E não tens que pedir desculpa , todas as opiniões são necessárias para se construir a conclusão mais plausível. Nada mais natural que uma primeira avaliação em cima do acontecimento não seja a mais correcta.
Só se não testemunharmos e não opinarmos é que não nos arriscamos a incorrecções, e por mim falo que já cometi muitas.
Portanto parece que o Geiras terá visto o clarão da explosão (e segundo as últimas notícias afinal não era para ser explosão mas uma combustão controlada de material, esperemos pelos desenvolvimentos durante o dia de hoje porque o caso não deve ficar por aqui, houve danos) e os dois minutos aproximados correspondem à distância de 40 Km. Não era impossível que este segundo evento tivesse sido um impacto de meteorito.
Tenho pena de não ter presenciado nenhum dos eventos porque até tinha a câmara instalada desde o poente, até seria provavel eu estar a tomar vistas do céu nocturno nessa altura, mas temos que dormir alguma vez...


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2015 às 08:50)

Há relatos que a explosão também foi sentida em Glória do Ribatejo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2015 às 09:44)

*Explosão na pedreira foi "imprevisto" e tinha autorizações*

Hoje às 01:06

O presidente da Câmara de Sesimbra, Augusto Pólvora, explicou que a explosão ocorrida na pedreira local foi "um imprevisto" e que tinha as "necessárias autorizações" da PSP.

"Esta operação ocorreu no fundo da pedreira. De acordo com aquilo que me disseram a explosão foi um imprevisto, porque, por norma, aquele material vai queimando", afirmou Augusto Pólvora aos jornalistas, no local do acidente.

O autarca disse também que a explosão programada tinha a necessária autorização da PSP e que um elemento daquela força de segurança acompanhou a operação.

"O que correu mal foi ter havido a explosão", que não provocou vítimas, disse Augusto Pólvora.

Questionado pelos jornalistas sobre a falta de avisos à população sobre a explosão programada, Augusto Pólvora disse que nunca foi avisado daquelas operações.

*"E não sei se tinha de ser avisado e a população também", acrescentou.
*

Bem, grande coincidência o nome do presidente da Câmara : Augusto *Pólvora*.. 

Fora de brincadeiras, parece que há bastantes danos ao nível de vidros e portas que alguém vai ter que pagar, acho estranho as populações não serem avisadas destes procedimentos e o presidente da Câmara não saber se tinha de ser avisado ou não..


----------



## meteo (2 Abr 2015 às 10:52)

Em Oeiras senti e bem também. Parecia que a explosão tinha sido na rua. Bem longe de Sesimbra...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2015 às 13:12)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/onda-sonora-sesimbra.html

Registo sísmico do IPMA.


----------



## belem (2 Abr 2015 às 14:13)

Estive eu a falar no problema das pedreiras e horas depois aparece isto nas notícias...


----------

